# اجعل الات حفر الاسنان تعمل بالالياف الضوئية لغرض الانارة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

الان حان الوقت لجعل الات الحفر الخاصة بالاسنان بمختلف انواعها ان تعمل بواسطة الالياف الضوئية لغرض انارة فم المريض بوضوح اكبر سواء كان عند التشخيص او العلاج .
وذلك من خلال منظومة جاهزة يمكن لاي مهندس او فني يقوم بتنصيبها لاي جهاز اسنان وحتى اجهزة الاسنان المحمولة او المتنقلة . حيث تعمل المنظومة حالما تدور الة الحفر وذلك من خلال تدفق ضغط الهواء واصدار اشارة لعمل المنظومة .
حيث قامت شركة Lares Research بتصميم هذه المنظمة الجاهزة التنصيب والتي يمكن تركيبها بسهولة تامة على اي وحدة اسنان دون ان تعارض عمل الطبيب .
والجهاز المزعوم يتكون من محول صغير الحجم مع خرطوم وقبضة مخصصة لهذا الغرض .
ولمزيد من المعلومات انتظر اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم والملف التالي يبين طريقة العمل والتنصيب .
وان شاء الله الموضوع ينال رضاكم .
ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (14 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات

بس اخ شكري عندي سوال 
اذا الواحد بدو يتعلم صيانة القبضات فما هي الخطوات وما هي الاجهزة الرئيسية التي يجب ان تكون موجودة(الاساسية مشان التكلفة) للبدء بصيانة القبضات...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يونيو 2008)

تفضل مع الشكر الجزيل .

اضغط هنا واي سؤال اخر انا جاهز .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف اخي العزيز


----------



## bu3mmar (7 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم اخ شكري
بس سؤال بسيط
في موقع يا اي شئ على النت تشرح بالتفصيل صيانة كرسي الاسنان و معداته ؟

دمتم بود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ abu_qassam.

تحية طيبة .

صيانة اجهزة ومعدات والات حفر الأسنان تكون محتكرة من خلال شركات .

حيث لايوجد كتاب يشرح طرق الصيانة .

واذا كان فهو مقتصرا لدى الشركات العالمية فقط.

واذا كانت لديك الرغبة بأخذ كورس كامل عن صيانة جهاز معين بأمكانك ذكره وانا اساعدك في الوصول اليه .

وايضا بأمكانك الأطلاع على جميع مواضيعي المتخصصة بالأسنان في هذا القسم ستستوعب خبرة لابأس بها في هذا 

المجال واي استفسار انا جاهز .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخ شكري انا عندي سوال:

كيف نفك التوربين ونغير الرولمانات وكيف نعيد تركيبه؟ مع ذكر اسماء الادوات المستخدمة في ذلك؟

اذا سمحت...
وشكراا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ العزيز المسلم 84

تحية طيبة .

الامر ليس بالسهل حيث يجب ان تكون لك ممارسة من خلال دورة تدريبية وتعليمية سواء كان في شركة متخصصة 

او ورشة لصيانة الات او قبضات الحفر .

اضغط على الرابط ستجد مثال على ذلك .

وهناك ملف اخر سأبحث عنه لك اكثر توضيح .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2008)

تفضل اليك الملف المزعوم .

وهناك تفاصيل كبيرة جدا يجب الألمام بها قبل الشروع بتركيب الروتر الخاص بالات الحفر .

تقبل تمنياتي الحارة لك بالنجاح والموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي البغدادي
بس الصراحة عندي مقابله في شركة
ويصير فتره قريب السنتين لظروف خاصة قطعت عن العمل 
كنت ابي يكون عندي مرور وبعض المعلومات القيمة علشان اقدر استفيد منه في العمل و المقابلة
رح استفيد منك انشاء الله


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شـــــكـــــــر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

لا أجد كلمة أصفك بها فالمدح في حقك قليل ولكن أقول أن لكل من إسمه نصيب فذاك إسمك قد حوى كل منى يا م. شكري


----------



## bkr_saleh (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم ومروركم.

البغدادي


----------

